# Anyone in Vilanova y la Geltru?



## heatherjs (May 12, 2013)

Hi, newbie here!

After 18 years in Madrid, 2.5 in Buenos Aires and 3 in the UK, I think it's time to move back to Spain. I'd love to go back to Madrid, husband prefers somewhere just outside Barcelona, like Vilanova. I am an English teacher, with fluent Spanish. Is it a nice place? Are the possibilities of teaching in academies the same as 3 yrs ago? I was turning down work I had too many offers. Husband would be working on projects in the EU and wouldnt be looking for anything in Spain, thankfully! Is transport good to and from BCN airport? 

Any info about area south of BCN, I only know north area, Girona, Figueres etc. I only know Sitges to the south. 

Also, has the SS changed a lot in 3 years? I should still be able to register for doctors, hospitals etc, my health card is still valid?? 

Grateful for any info at all, like rates paid for private English classes, average rent for flats, and especially if the situation has changed much since I left Madrid in 2010.

Have a nice week all!

Heather.


----------



## mickbcn (Feb 4, 2013)

You will find everything you need in Vilanova. excellent transport to Barcelona. good doctrors and hospitals etc etc etc.


----------



## elisa31bcn (Jan 23, 2013)

Flat prices have been dropping here is recent years. So some good news...I have negotiated reduced rent twice in the last 5 years in my Barcelona flat.
But some friends of mine who teach English have noticed a drop in both private and corporate group classes. Not sure about the schools though...


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2013)

Vilanova is a small town, not a lot there, but it's easy to get from there to many other places via road, rail and train.


----------

